# Rare AC:GC Town Layout?



## JasonBurrows (Mar 13, 2010)

Is it rare?
It's the map of my town called New York which I created yesterday on AC:GC


Discuss...


----------



## Wish (Mar 13, 2010)

Looks hacked.


----------



## JasonBurrows (Mar 13, 2010)

You can't, to my knowledge hack your town layout on AC Gamecube.... *facepalm*


----------



## SamXX (Mar 13, 2010)

It's not hacked, I've had that town before.

It's somewhat rare, yes.


----------



## JasonBurrows (Mar 13, 2010)

Thanks SAMwich, I was amazed when I got it on my 2nd try.


----------



## Micah (Mar 13, 2010)

I think I had that layout once, but I deleted it.


----------



## ph33rm3 (Mar 13, 2010)

The layout is horrible. There is one bridge, which means you have to walk all the way around to get to the other side.

]:


----------



## JasonBurrows (Mar 13, 2010)

ph33rm3 said:
			
		

> The layout is horrible. There is one bridge, which means you have to walk all the way around to get to the other side.
> 
> ]:


I agree with you ph33rm.

Where would be best for me to get another bridge, which river acre? 

Personally, I think Acre E2 or Acre F2 would be good....


----------



## Jake (Mar 14, 2010)

I chose Acre F2


----------



## JasonBurrows (Mar 14, 2010)

Anymore to vote?


----------



## random guy (Mar 14, 2010)

F2


----------



## Aliceinwonderlandgirl (Mar 14, 2010)

f2


----------



## JasonBurrows (Mar 14, 2010)

Tombi2-2010 said:
			
		

> Is it rare?
> It's the map of my town called New York which I created yesterday on AC:GC
> 
> 
> Discuss...


Which would seriously give easier access to the Wishing Well and Events?

E2 or F2?
I think E2 personally...


----------



## JasonBurrows (Mar 14, 2010)

Umm, sorry everyone.

I checked my AC:GC Map.
It DOES have a Bridge in F2.


----------



## bittermeat (Mar 14, 2010)

Somewhat rare. I always restart to try for the 3 layer town layout.


----------



## Ren Partycat (Mar 17, 2010)

Pshh, that was like my first AC Layout. Except some things were changed, like the town hall and bridges. Other than that, it doesn't seem too rare.


----------



## JasonBurrows (Mar 17, 2010)

DarkPwnz0rX said:
			
		

> Pshh, that was like my first AC Layout. Except some things were changed, like the town hall and bridges. Other than that, it doesn't seem too rare.


You don't have the Town Hall in AC Gamecube....


----------



## Ren Partycat (Mar 17, 2010)

Tombi2-2010 said:
			
		

> DarkPwnz0rX said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Oops, been playing too much AC:CF. I meant the fountain, not the Town Hall.


----------



## JasonBurrows (Mar 17, 2010)

I used to like AC:CF, but now I find that AC:GC is better to me.


----------



## JasonBurrows (Mar 17, 2010)

I would definitely have a Bridge here.


----------



## AnimalCrossingcool (Mar 18, 2010)

Tombi2-2010 said:
			
		

> I would definitely have a Bridge here.


me 2


----------



## NikoKing (Mar 18, 2010)

Nope, I've had like 2 of them, and they're pretty rare.


----------



## Trundle (Mar 19, 2010)

F2..


----------



## Prof Gallows (Mar 19, 2010)

The map is pretty cool, I'd say it's a pretty rare thing. Only problem with it is that bit on the far right, I hate maps that have that pointless bit of ground on the bottom that is stuck in the middle of the boundaries and a hill.

F2 would be good.


----------



## JasonBurrows (Mar 20, 2010)

Professor Gallows said:
			
		

> The map is pretty cool, I'd say it's a pretty rare thing. Only problem with it is that bit on the far right, I hate maps that have that pointless bit of ground on the bottom that is stuck in the middle of the boundaries and a hill.
> 
> F2 would be good.


Do you mean that little canyon part?

That has two houses in it as well.


----------



## Ren Partycat (Mar 20, 2010)

Professor Gallows said:
			
		

> The map is pretty cool, I'd say it's a pretty rare thing. Only problem with it is that bit on the far right, I hate maps that have that pointless bit of ground on the bottom that is stuck in the middle of the boundaries and a hill.
> 
> F2 would be good.


Dude, that's the perfect place for a fruit orchard, with paths around it. 

Paths aren't neccessary cause it doesn't die in AC:GC, but it'll look real nice in City Folk. This idea is what I'm doing with the useless space in the far Upper Left of my town, it's gonna have hybrids and fruit trees around it eventually. It's even next to the river. Beautiful scenery ideas in the making yes, on topic no. Sorry bout that, moving on. F2 would be a good idea...


----------

